# Best Time To Book Crossing



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi

I am intending to cross Plymouth into France late August returning mid September, when is the best time to book? Early as possible for cheaper tarrifs or hold my nerve and hope prices come down after the holiday season is coming to an end?

Wendick


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

book now with the motor home ticket club the best deals going bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry crossing*

Hi

My advice to you is to book the crossing now if you feel the crossing is value for money. I have no experience on the route you mention, with a motorhome.

For Dover-Calais though - or indeed any Eastern Channel short sea service, I limit my budget to £65 each way. Admittedly, I pay with Tesco coupons and am restricted to the tunnel, but that is my budget and as such I am flexible on the time of the crossing etc.

Russell


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Are you sure you want to go to France via Plymouth? While I live only 30 miles from Plymouth the cost is nearly 10 times greater than crossing Dover to Calais. 

There are of course savings in mileage using the Plymouth crossing but the costs in time and money are relatively insignificant when compared to the cost of the crossing.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Could not agree more. Brittany Ferries have no competition and therefore can charge what they like. We always go from Calais, on Sea France, getting the MHF discount. Usually in the region of £70 to £80 return.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

We have just booked with Seafrance (Dover-Calais) for late August till mid September £73.12 return with MHF discount.

Regards

R/M


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have used Brittany ferries for years mainly because the drive on the other side is relativly shorter.
If you intend using them this year give me a pm and i can give you a 15 % discount code as a guest. I can only do this twice.


Dave P


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your comments, I only have 12 days in which to travel so to get further South towards Bordeux is a bonus with traveling from Plymouth rather than Dover.

Also my daughter lives in Plymouth so i kill 2 birds with one stone so there is logic im my reasoning.

Dick


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for your kind offer DTPChemicals I have PMd you

Wendick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi 
Dick just received your pm I did reply and gave full instructions on how to claim the discount, and the reason why I could help you.
Where ever the message went in this electronic world of ours is anyones guess. I even put my e mail add on in case you had problems.
But i received your pm ten minutes ago and have sent you code again.
You can use this for two jounies (return or one way) up to november.
If i renew my membership to the other club you can use same again next year.


Hope you can take advantage of it.
i would never make an offer to someone and then recind on it
Have a nice holiday
Regards
Dave P


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Dick i have just arrived home from work.
I have no reply pm to the two i sent you early this morning.
If you have or have not received them please acknowledge .


Dave p


----------

